# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Религия >  Нужно ли верующему человеку ходить в храм?

## Asteriks

*Практически все религии называют местом, где человек разговаривает с богом, храм. Церковь, или костёл, или мечеть... Разве внутренняя молитва и обращение к богу внутри себя имеет меньшее значение для души? Что делать, если не хочу я в церковь ходить?*

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Правда в том, что  церковь, или костёл- всего  лишь здания, употребляемые для совместной молитвы, проповеди или иного служения , но
*«19	Не знаете ли, что тела ваши суть храм живущего в вас Святаго Духа, Которого имеете вы от Бога, и вы не свои?» 1Кор. 6:19.*
По  этой причине Всевышнему Богу  абсолютно всё равно , где ты творишь свою личную молитву, т.к. Он  внутри тебя пребывает.
Однако, верующий христианин, являясь и осознавая себя частью Вселенской Церкви Христовой, одновременно, как правило, является и членом и  поместной общины. По этому поводу апостол Павел пишет:
*«25	Не будем оставлять собрания своего, как есть у некоторых обычай; но будем увещевать [друг друга], и тем более, чем более усматриваете приближение дня оного» Евр.10:25.*
 Таким образом, посещать или не посещать  место собрания своей общины- каждый определяет сам, в меру  осознания себя частью этой общины и своего личного познания Христа.
С другой стороны, трудно назвать христианином человека, сознательно отвергающего один из основополагающих принципов жизни Церкви.

----------


## Akasey

в настоящее время церковь стала больше средством для сбора денег, нежели тем чем она должна быть по сути своей.

----------


## Asteriks

Все говорят, что церковь - это "намоленое место", что молитва к богу доходит быстрее в церкви. Это ведь его храм. Помните случаи, когда во время войны и бомбёжек люди в церквях скрывались? Не бомбоубежище ведь, а целым оставалось...

----------


## Sanych

Насчёт - быстрее доходит, вопрос спорный. А вот что место "чистое" от всякой черни астральной, это факт.
А на счёт ходить или не ходить, глядя как люди бьют поклоны перед церковными воротами, мне всегда почему-то вспоминаются следующие слова:
*“И, когда молишься, не будь, как лицемеры, которые любят в синагогах и на углах улиц, останавливаясь, молиться, чтобы показаться перед людьми. Истинно говорю вам, что они уже получают награду свою. Ты же, когда молишься, войди в комнату, закрой за собой дверь и помолись своему невидимому Отцу. Тогда твой Отец, который видит и то, что делается втайне, вознаградит тебя явно.” (Матф.6:5)*

----------


## vova230

Сатана, Дьявол, он-же Люцифер.
Как много грехов приписывают ему, но возникает вопрос - на сколько эти обвинения справедливы?

Люцифер - в переводе с латыни светоносный, несущий свет. Короче Ангел Света. Да, так оно и было, пока он не поссорился с Богом. Но вот в чем был конфликт? Судя по всему конфликт произошел из-за разногласий по вопросу предназначения людей. И вот тут происходит самое интересное.

Ангел несущий свет, и слово просвещение одного корня. Видимо Люцифер и был Ангелом-наставником, но не стал учить людей тому, что предписывалось Богом. Ангел захотел, чтобы люди знали истину, чтобы когда-то стали равны Богу. Но Бог запретил вкушать от Древа Познания, т.е. Бог не желал, чтобы люди были грамотные, а действительно, зачем? Ведь тупым стадом баранов легче управлять.
Но Ева была умной женщиной и захотела выучить законы "Вкусить от древа познания добра и зла". Нет, она не шла против Бога, просто хотела выучить законы, чтобы по незнанию не нарушать их. Но за тягу к знаниям Бог покарал их выслав с Рая на дикую Землю. Наверное слабый человек умер бы на Земле, но Ангел Света не оставил их в беде, он помог им снова, он принес им огонь. И именно огонь стал в основании нашей цивилизации. Ангел просвещения, кто он? В исторических хрониках сохранено его имя, как Прометей. Но слуги Бога коварны, и они постарались вытравить из людской памяти это Имя. Более того они попытались осквернить его выдумками про адское пламя. Они запугивают людей мучениями на Страшном Суде. Но не судите, да не судимы будете. Как знать какой суд предстоит и кого там будут судить, а кто будет свидетелем и обвинителем на том суде.

----------


## SDS

нужно. простой физический закон резонанса
когда все думы в унисон - легче разуму в Высшие Сферы доступ обрести

----------


## Mouse

Если вы этот вопрос зададите священнику, он скажет, что нужно, так как он служитель системы, которой тоже надо кушать. 
Если зададите вопрос старцу, то не важно что он вам ответит, важно что вы услышите! 
Если многие получают силы от соучастия с религиозными людьми и местами, и хотят в любой момент получить поддержку, то жертвуя деньги, они поддерживают церковь. Тут как и в государстве, платить налоги надо всегда, чтобы на общечеловеческом уровне, в любой момент в церковь могли обратится нуждающиеся. А если бы мы жертвовали только когда нам надо, то могло бы случится и так, что приходим мы в церковь, а там никого нет, только объявление: Вызов священника - столько-то денег, в группах от 10 человек - скидки))))
Вас бы это не устроило. Поэтому, жертвуйте только от чистого сердца, и опуская денюжку в коробочку, думайте не об откупе за свои проступки, а стараясь помочь нуждающимся.
 Личное мнение по вопросу темы: я считаю не обязательно. И при этом я разделяю слова ВЕРА и РЕЛИГИЯ. Религия это своего рода доктрина или свод правил, разработанных людьми, которым надо кушать, и которые тоже ошибаются. Не будте фарисеями. Библию тоже писали люди. Я не к чему не призываю, просто слушайте своё сердце, там настоящий храм!

----------


## zaraki

на этот вопрос есть ответ толи в библии толи в завете каком-то ( там де христос пришол в храм и жрецам пилюлей выписывал) суть сводилась к тому что нафиг ходить в церковь верить можно и дома у иконки 
ну а еси у вас просто бешенство языка и почесать его нужно то тогда конечно лучше в церквушку стягаться там таких же еще с полста рыл придет =)

----------

